# Chocolate chip starfish?



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok a dumb? Can you breed them. I got 2 of them can they or has any one tryed it or heard of it being done? Thanks


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I have no knowledge on this topic. I will check with OF2F.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

k if you would thanks


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

bump


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Tough question, but good and a topic that has been further discussed by someone in the MARSH (Marine Aquarium Reefers Society Houston) club here in Texas. I can't remember her name, but if you check their forums there's a woman that has incredible knowledge of seastars. Hope you find out and best of luck. Have you even been able to find anything on gender identification?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Not yet but im looking at geting a 55 gallon set up. An just put in 5 to 8 stars and watch them to c what they do and how they interact with eachother. Check sizes and colors. ect.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

you may also want to look for coloration around the tips and on the underside. I can't really remember much after that.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok iv spent a lot of time researching. How they breed and how to tell male from female. There is no way to tell the sex. As to they are all identical in shap colors and texter. But they dont have to have male and female, as they also are asexual. Which means can reproduce with out the other sex. Ok here gose the catch, you cant have any filters runing for 6 months, just an air bubbler. Then they grow very slowly and it take 2 years from birth to start to reproduce. When born they look just like a very tiny jelly. They feed on plants and fish afloat in the water for the first month, Then they go under the rocks to hide for 6 months and feed on alge. After that they are visable as the star shap fish. If you ask me thats to much work to try and breed them. As i said if it hapens it hapens.LOL


----------

